

Why Europe Keeps Messing Up in Greece in 1 Chart - mattobrien
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/05/how-europe-keeps-messing-up-in-greece-in-1-chart/257608/

======
zacharyvoase
This article, of course, assumes that the IMF's prediction is made in good
faith as a representation of their policymakers' true beliefs about the
future. It doesn't allow for the possibility that the IMF is releasing certain
figures deliberately (which is not only possible but probable).

